# Comment envoye une capture d'écran par mail ?



## L.A.M.F (21 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !
En suivant des conseils sur ce forum j'ai appris à faire une capture d'écran Pomme+Shift+4   mais gros problème : je n'arrive pas l'envoyer par mail... Que je l'envoie telle quel, ou que je le renomme en .jpg, .rtf ou autre, au final la personne qui reçoit la pièce jointe ne peut pas l'ouvrir   !

Quelqu'un connaît-il la cause du problème ET la solution ??
Merci pour votre aide, c'est ULTRA URGENT, je dois l'envoyer auojurd'hui même !


----------



## bugman (21 Juin 2005)

Lut,

Tu peux essayer si ton correspondant est sous windows :
*Édition > Pièces jointes > "Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles avec Windows"* 
dans les menus de Mail.

@+,
Bug.



Edition : Par contre je viens de voir que tu as posté dans 'Mac OS Classic', et moi j'utilise Tiger. Désolé si cette methode n'arrange pas ton probleme.

Bye.


----------



## L.A.M.F (21 Juin 2005)

Hello !

Merci d'avoir répondu rapidement !

Effectivement, je ne suis pas encore passé à OSX, faute de moyens et de mémoire, & pour ne rien arranger je suis genre novice niveau informatique   même si plutôt débrouillard...

J'utilise outlook express et donc, non, ds cette version il n'y pas de config "mail>pièce jointe" dans le menu "Edition"...  

Le but de l'opération était en fait de diffuser un doc image+texte (c'est pourquoi j'ai fait une capture) à un certain nb de correspondants, qu'il soient sur mac ou pc. mais pb : même en me l'envoyant sur ma propre boîte pour essai, le doc ne s'ouvre pas alors qu'il s'affiche normalement dans la copie de courrier envoyés...

Je suis super emmerdé car à la bourre. Merci encore si toi ou qq1 d'autre pouvez m'aider   !!!


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2005)

MacOS pré X fait des captures d'écran au format pict (si mes souvenirs sont bons...)
Il te faut convertir ton image au format .jpg par exemple à l'aide de GraphicConverter.
N'oublie pas d'ajouter l'extension .jpg à la fin du nom du fichier... avec ça, ça devrait mieux marcher


----------



## L.A.M.F (21 Juin 2005)

Ah merci daffyb !

Il s'agit donc d'un pb de format... & où peut-on télécharger le GraphicConverter en question gratuitement & fissa ? car vois-tu je n'ai plus bcp de temps maintenant, il faut que j'aie fini avant ce soir !! :rose:


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2005)

Tu pourrais googler un peu tout de même ... tu aurais gagné du temps 
http://www.lemkesoft.com/en/graphdownld_fr.htm#Tel


----------



## L.A.M.F (21 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais googler un peu tout de même ... tu aurais gagné du temps
> http://www.lemkesoft.com/en/graphdownld_fr.htm#Tel


Héhé, bah c'est ce que je n'ai cessé de faire, figure-toi :mouais:, mais comme je l'ai déjà dit je suis loin d'être un maître Jedi en ordi (j'ai acheté mon Mac d'occaz sans explications ni rien, alors je n'en connais pas encore toutes les ressources cachées) & en "googlant" je ne suis tombé que sur des liens brisés ou des ventes en ligne... D'autant plus que j'ai entendu dire qu'il est dangereux pour le disque dur de choper des logiciels par le net... (mythe ou réalité ?). Ton lien est apparemment une version gratuite d'essai. Au début ça ne marchait pas car ils me demandaient le n° de série du logiciel, puis après maints clics, miracle... ça marche ! 

Bref grâce à vous, j'ai donc pu avancer : convertir ma capture en jpg et aussi en png (moins convaincant semble-t-il, et rtf ne fut pas possible car il me faut OS10 me disent-ils encore)... Toujours est-il que vous assurez, quelle rapidité et quelle efficacité !!

Encore un grand merci, j'espère que je pourrai vous être utile à mon tour quand je maîtriserai mieux la bête   !

A bientôt !


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2005)

Dans l'immédiat, tu peux modifier le nom des captures écrans en leur collant le suffixe .pct ce qui permettra aux PC de tes correspondants de comprendre que ce sont des images au format Pict


----------



## Asnancy (22 Juin 2005)

Et AppleWorks???
Pourquoi chercher ailleur quand on a la solution dans l'ordi  

1, Ouvrir la capture
2, Sélectionner la capture et la copier (pomme + A= tout sélectionner)
3, Ouvrir AppleWorks
4, Dessin vectorile
5, Coller
6, Enregistrer sous puis dans le menu déroulant en bas choisir JPEG

Ya peut etre plus rapide mais bon


----------



## L.A.M.F (22 Juin 2005)

Merci merci pour tous ces bons conseils !  Dernières questions :

Pour être sûr qu'on tt le monde puisse ouvrir le fichier (mac comme pc), est-il mieux de l'envoyer en jpeg ou en gif ?

Depuis que j'ai téléchargé GraphicConverter, les docs en questions ne s'ouvre plus que par son biais, est-ce que ça veut dire que ce sera pareil pour les correspondants, ou est-ce que le format jpeg ou gif suffit à standardiser le fichier ? 

Et ouias la solution Appleworks a l'air aussi simple, je l'ai bien sur mon disque dur, mais impossible d'ouvrir l'application...  

Merci, ciao!


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2005)

jpeg ou gif, même combat... avce une préférence avec le jpeg
Je n'entre pas dans les détails entres les 2 format, mais sache que le gif permet d'enregistrer des images en 256 couleurs et de faire de la transparence tandisque le jpeg permet d'avoir des images en millions de couleurs.
C'est ultra simplifié, mais c'est un bon début


----------



## Asnancy (23 Juin 2005)

Re,



			
				L.A.M.F a dit:
			
		

> Pour être sûr qu'on tt le monde puisse ouvrir le fichier (mac comme pc), est-il mieux de l'envoyer en jpeg ou en gif ?



Pour etre sur si tu l'envoi a un PC, rajoute l'extension ".jpeg" ou ".jpg" à la fin du nom de l'image. Sinon j'ai envoyé une image ".jpeg" qui s'ouvrait avec GC: celui qui la recoit peut l'ouvrir normalement.



			
				L.A.M.F a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'ai téléchargé GraphicConverter, les docs en questions ne s'ouvre plus que par son biais, est-ce que ça veut dire que ce sera pareil pour les correspondants, ou est-ce que le format jpeg ou gif suffit à standardiser le fichier ?



Alors pour les images, depuis que j'ai installé Graphic Converter (hier), ca me fait la meme chose. Par contre si tu les glisse sur l'icone de picture viewver, ils s'ouvriront ponctuellement normalement. J'ai esssayé depuis le Tableau de bord internet de rendre les jpeg a PictuireViewer mais ca ne change rien. Ya un moyen de les remmetres comme avant  (j'aurais du attendre un peux avant de le télécharger moi aussi )


Sinon L.M.A.F, pourquoi il s'ouvre pas ton AppleWorks?? Ya un message d'erreur?


----------



## L.A.M.F (23 Juin 2005)

Asnancy a dit:
			
		

> Re,
> Alors pour les images, depuis que j'ai installé Graphic Converter (hier), ca me fait la meme chose. Par contre si tu les glisse sur l'icone de picture viewver, ils s'ouvriront ponctuellement normalement. J'ai esssayé depuis le Tableau de bord internet de rendre les jpeg a PictuireViewer mais ca ne change rien. Ya un moyen de les remmetres comme avant  (j'aurais du attendre un peux avant de le télécharger moi aussi )


Hello  , Ah tu vois ! ça m'a bien servi ce truc mais n'empêche qu'au lieu d'ouvrir le doc crée directement, il faut attendre que GC s'ouvre et laisser passer 10 sec avant de lancer la version d'essai... Sur les 1ers que j'ai crées ça ne faisait pas ça et le doc jpeg se présentait avec la mini-image, que je trouve + classe d'ailleurs pour les envois ('y a pas ça sur PC), alors que maintenant il y a l'icône GraphicConverter à la place... c'est pour ça que je craignais que ça ne soit pas lisible par le correspondant, mais en fait si.

En fait il me semble qu'un moment ils nous demandaient de choisir GraphicConvertir comme lanceur par défaut ou non, ça doit être ça qui a dû s'enclencher tout seul, le pb c'est que je retrouve plus comment le désactiver 



			
				Asnancy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon L.M.A.F, pourquoi il s'ouvre pas ton AppleWorks?? Ya un message d'erreur?



Non, j'ai cherché Appleworks dans mon disque dur, il me l'a trouvé mais quand je clique ça enclenche Word  , je crois qu'il s'agit d'un fichier et non d'un prg. La personne qui m'a vendu l'ordi a dû merder au moment d'installer Office... je compte profiter de mon passage prochain à OS10 pour tout virer et tout réinstaller... :mouais:


----------



## Ulyxes (7 Juillet 2005)

L.A.M.F a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> En suivant des conseils sur ce forum j'ai appris à faire une capture d'écran Pomme+Shift+4   mais gros problème : je n'arrive pas l'envoyer par mail... Que je l'envoie telle quel, ou que je le renomme en .jpg, .rtf ou autre, au final la personne qui reçoit la pièce jointe ne peut pas l'ouvrir  !
> 
> Quelqu'un connaît-il la cause du problème ET la solution ??
> Merci pour votre aide, c'est ULTRA URGENT, je dois l'envoyer auojurd'hui même !



Bonjour,

Il y a plus simple que .jpeg, à moins de ne nécessiter absolument ce format,  les images sont grosses si on veut qu'elles soient suffisament lisibles.

Sous Mac OS 8, tu peux convertir n'importe quoi en format pdf :

1. sélectionner une imprimante Laserwriter 8 dans le sélecteur

2. Imprimer la capture :  choisir &quot;enregister dans un fichier&quot;

3. Ouvrir le .ps ainsi créé (s'ouvrira avec MacGSWiew, si tu n'a pas ce dernier, on le trouve sur le Web (gratis)

4. Sous MacGSWiew exporter vers pdf :  le résultat n'est pas très gros, lisible par tout le monde, très bien si on a à la fois de l'image et du texte.

Salut


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2005)

J'ai le regret de t'informer que tu dis des bêtises
1) le jpeg est loins d'être un format lourd
2) la procédure pour sortir un pdf que tu indiques est loin d'être pratique et rapide comparé à une conversion d'image
3) le PDF est tout sauf un format d'image (attention, on ne parle pas de vertoriel ici). Il permet d'en contenir, pas plus
4) (le meilleur pour la fin) dans un pdf, l'image est stockée en jpeg ou en tiff (ou eps...)

Conclusion, du pdf pour une photo d'écran est une abération *sous MacOS 9*


----------



## Ulyxes (7 Juillet 2005)

>J'ai le regret de t'informer que tu dis des bêtises

Laisses les gens s'exprimer au lieu d'essayer de les censurer :-(

Et surtout commences par lire ce qu'ils ont écrit et essayes de le comprendre  ;-)

>1) le jpeg est loins d'être un format lourd

Tout dépend de la résolution.

>2) la procédure pour sortir un pdf que tu indiques est loin d'être pratique 
>et rapide comparé à une conversion d'image

J'ai bien parlé de conversion d'image + TEXTE

>3) le PDF est tout sauf un format d'image (attention, on ne parle pas de 
>vertoriel ici). Il permet d'en contenir, pas plus

Je n'ai jamais écrit que c'était un format d'image.

>4) (le meilleur pour la fin) dans un pdf, l'image est stockée en jpeg ou en tiff (ou eps...)

Bon, soit, mais le format .pdf est maintenant très répandu, s'ouvre avec n'importe quel OS et est utilisable par n'importe quel utilisateur pur, non habitué à se livrer à des essais avec différents outils  :-I

>Conclusion, du pdf pour une photo d'écran est une abération *sous MacOS 9

Dans ma réponse, je ne me suis pas limité à la copie d'écran : ma procédure est générale, de plus - relis - il s'agit de Mac OS 8  et pas 9

*Cette méthode se trouve dans beauxoup de sites spécialisés Mac et n'a pas été suggérée par des imbéciles (il il y a quelques années, il n'y avait guère autre chose, sinon PDFBlit, plug-in de BBEdit (à défaut d'avoir Adobe, bien sur) ; une fois crée la Laser8 et Mac GSWiew, elle est très simple à utiliser, surtout si la conversion au format pdf est quelque chose que l'on ne fait qu'occasionnellement.

Sous Mac OS X, le pb ne se pose pas :  on peut "imprimer" directement en pdf.

Salut


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> >J'ai le regret de t'informer que tu dis des bêtises
> 
> Laisses les gens s'exprimer au lieu d'essayer de les censurer :-(


Où est la censure ???


			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout commences par lire ce qu'ils ont écrit et essayes de le comprendre  ;-)
> 
> >1) le jpeg est loins d'être un format lourd
> 
> Tout dépend de la résolution.


 Pareil pour un pdf


			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> >2) la procédure pour sortir un pdf que tu indiques est loin d'être pratique
> >et rapide comparé à une conversion d'image
> 
> J'ai bien parlé de conversion d'image + TEXTE


 en effet, ton avant dernier mot


			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> >3) le PDF est tout sauf un format d'image (attention, on ne parle pas de
> >vertoriel ici). Il permet d'en contenir, pas plus
> 
> Je n'ai jamais écrit que c'était un format d'image.


 L'objectif étant d'envoyer une photo d'écran, j'ai fait un racourci un peu rapide, mea culpa 


			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> >4) (le meilleur pour la fin) dans un pdf, l'image est stockée en jpeg ou en tiff (ou eps...)
> 
> Bon, soit, mais le format .pdf est maintenant très répandu, s'ouvre avec n'importe quel OS et est utilisable par n'importe quel utilisateur pur, non habitué à se livrer à des essais avec différents outils :-I


 Tu seras surpris par le nombre de personnes et d'entreprises qui ne sont pas capables d'ouvrir un pdf. Si si, j'ai cherché du boulot avec un cv dans ce format... et je peux te dire que des "grande" entreprise ne savent pas se dépatouiller de ce genre de fichier.

Pareil à un niveau personnel lorsque j'ai envoyé mes voeux 2005 (une carte en vecrtoriel)
Alors qu'un jpeg, tous les navigteurs web savent afficher ça et certains logiciel de courrier aussi. Comme c'est pour envoyer par email.....


			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> >Conclusion, du pdf pour une photo d'écran est une abération *sous MacOS 9
> 
> Dans ma réponse, je ne me suis pas limité à la copie d'écran : ma procédure est générale, de plus - relis - il s'agit de Mac OS 8  et pas 9
> *


Pourtant tu parles de capture en point 2 et jamais d'autre chose.
 Raison de plus, s'il s'agit d'une machine sous OS 8 elle est encore moins ressente et donc puissante. Un affichage pdf est "lourd" à rendre.


			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Cette méthode se trouve dans beauxoup de sites spécialisés Mac et n'a pas été suggérée par des imbéciles (il y a quelques années, il n'y avait guère autre chose, sinon PDFBlit, plug-in de BBEdit (à défaut d'avoir Adobe, bien sur) ;


Je n'ai pas dit que c"était une solution débile pour produire un pdf, mais que pour envoyer une photo ça l'était


			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> une fois crée la Laser8 et Mac GSWiew, elle est très simple à utiliser, surtout si la conversion au format pdf est quelque chose que l'on ne fait qu'occasionnellement.


 A ma connaissance BBEdit est un texteur pur, donc pas d'images. En effet, pour transférer du text et une mise en page, le pdf est génial


			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Sous Mac OS X, le pb ne se pose pas :  on peut "imprimer" directement en pdf.
> 
> Salut


En effet, très pratique pour faire parvenir un document mis en page, pas une photo ou une image.
Comme tu peux le constater, je viens de relire ton message.
Tu n'as précisé à aucun moment que tu te plaçais dans un cas plus général (à la limite sur la toute fin) avec un document mis en page pour lequel le pdf dans ce cas est préconisé. Dans ce cas, ton message était tout sauf dans le bon.

Je suis désolé si tu le prends mal 
Bertrand


----------



## Ulyxes (7 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Où est la censure ???



Censure n'est pas le mot juste, c'est "bétises" qui m' a fait régir, car cette technique marche, même si elle un peu laborieuse.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras surpris par le nombre de personnes et d'entreprises qui ne sont pas capables d'ouvrir un pdf. Si si, j'ai cherché du boulot avec un cv dans ce format... et je peux te dire que des "grande" entreprise ne savent pas se dépatouiller de ce genre de fichier.



C'est vrai, il y a 2/3 ans, ils demandaient systématiquement un .doc ; je leur répondais en disant que "n'ayant pas Word, je ne ne peux pas le faire", et alors souvent ils acceptaient un .html.

En fait, la plupart sont des ssii qui retransforment les CV pour les présenter à des prospects, d'où la demande des .doc. En html, ils peuvent encore récupérer les tranches de texte.

Mais LE VENT TOURNE : depuis 1 an environ, je vois de plus en plus d'annonces demandant de joindre un CV en format word OU PDF 



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Pareil à un niveau personnel lorsque j'ai envoyé mes voeux 2005 (une carte en vecrtoriel)
> Alors qu'un jpeg, tous les navigteurs web savent afficher ça et certains logiciel de courrier aussi. Comme c'est pour envoyer par email.....



C'est vrai, quelqu'un qui n'utilise sa machine que pour les e-mails, internet, des jeux etc... ne saura pas forcément installer Adobe Reader et ouvrir une pièce jointe.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> A ma connaissance BBEdit est un texteur pur, donc pas d'images. En effet, pour transférer du text et une mise en page, le pdf est génial


 
Là c'est moi qui me suis trompé : en effet, je me souviens maintenant avoir abandonné PDFBlit parce qu'il ne transformait en pdf que les textes et pas les images, ce qui perdait beaucoup de son intérêt.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé si tu le prends mal
> Bertrand



Non, non, pas de souci  

Une anecdote un peu hors sujet : je viens de terminer une doc de 64 pages comportant environ 50% d'images, de graphiques et de dessins vectoriels (en couleur) ; le destinataire ayant exigé que je la fasse en Word, je l'ai fait en Word.

 - en .doc : 39 Mo    :-(   grrrrr ;  intransférable par mail en plus  :-(
- converti en pdf, avec la même qualité :  1,28 Mo (c'est à dire qu'il tiendrait sur une diskette)

Sans commentaire 

A+


----------



## daffyb (8 Juillet 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Une anecdote un peu hors sujet : je viens de terminer une doc de 64 pages comportant environ 50% d'images, de graphiques et de dessins vectoriels (en couleur) ; le destinataire ayant exigé que je la fasse en Word, je l'ai fait en Word.
> 
> - en .doc : 39 Mo    :-(   grrrrr ;  intransférable par mail en plus  :-(
> - converti en pdf, avec la même qualité :  1,28 Mo (c'est à dire qu'il tiendrait sur une diskette)
> ...



[hs]
et surtout le PDF contient les polices, ce qui est tout aussi important.
et sous LaTeX ?? :love:
La "norme .doc" est une des choses qui me sort le plus par les yeux.
Quand quelqu'un exige un fichier Word, je lui envoie en RTF 
[/hs]


----------

